# lifting LR above sand bed



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Just wanted to know if many members do this? I have been reading about using PVC and/ or eggcrate to do this, atm I am leaning towards using egg crate as I am not handy and thus have no tools 

thanks


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

gmann said:


> Just wanted to know if many members do this? I have been reading about using PVC and/ or eggcrate to do this, atm I am leaning towards using egg crate as I am not handy and thus have no tools
> 
> thanks


I put eggcrate under my lr. The sand is deep enough to cover the lr though. I have no obvious problems with it. Definitely felt better when putting my live rock on it than directly on the glass.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Did you run pipe down to the sand bed to give more circulation? Reason I ask is that I have a marineland corner flow, and not sure I can do that so want to make sure that if I don't it won't be a big deal.

Thanks


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Go into a pvc shop and look in their scape bin. There is usually scrape pieces of plexiglass rods of varying diameters. Cut the dowel a little taller then your sand bed and your set. Its solid so no worries of stagnant water and its clear so really hard to see.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

you might regret using egg crate / light focuser / defuser as conches and under sand snails and star fish find it is verry hurt full so do wrass and any fish that has ever burrowed or dug a hole

edit my sugestion would be cut pvc piped to go under the rock


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

gmann said:


> Just wanted to know if many members do this? I have been reading about using PVC and/ or eggcrate to do this, atm I am leaning towards using egg crate as I am not handy and thus have no tools
> 
> thanks


All my LR is sitting on the glass with a shallow layer of sand/crushed coral under it.never had any issues with it and been set up for 15 months. 
What's your reason for doing this?


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

The Guy said:


> All my LR is sitting on the glass with a shallow layer of sand/crushed coral under it.never had any issues with it and been set up for 15 months.
> What's your reason for doing this?


well i read on a couple forums that diatom builds up in the sand under rock. also, apparently some ppl have had rock avalanches which resulted in their tank flooding when either a fish or snail digs into the sand, but that sounds like they just did not make sure their structure was steady.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

I am intrigued by the extra circulation aspect of putting the LR on pvc, but it seems that those who did this custom built their plumbing, which isn an option for me.....

pvc rock stands - The Reef Tank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PVC stands usually look terrible in real life. My friend spent $40-50 on PVC parts and tubes to build an intricate holder, but we couldn't get the rocks to cover all the PVC so it was too unsightly to even use. I ended up just aquascaping purely with live rocks instead.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> PVC stands usually look terrible in real life. My friend spent $40-50 on PVC parts and tubes to build an intricate holder, but we couldn't get the rocks to cover all the PVC so it was too unsightly to even use. I ended up just aquascaping purely with live rocks instead.


so your live rock in sitting directly on your glass and u put sand or w/e around it?


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks for everyone's input, im trying my best to learn about a bunch of different options in setting up a tank and which equipment to use, and then picking what i am comfortable with as opposed to my first tank set up.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

gmann said:


> so your live rock in sitting directly on your glass and u put sand or w/e around it?


Yes. Some people put eggcrate under their rocks. I've never done so. I place fairly flat bottomed pieces as the base of all my aquascapes to distribute the weight, as opposed to pointy pieces that cause a point source of pressure.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

cool thanks anthony....


----------

